# Modulo GSM para alarma de auto



## aquosoft (Abr 19, 2010)

Buenas, hace varios dias tengo una idea recurrente.. agregar un modulo gsm a la alarma de mi auto, para que me llame por telefono cuando esta suene..
Mi idea en un principio surgio al ver esta alarma: alarma al tacto
Viendo que este 555 se esta activando con solo tocarlo pense "por que no ponerle un relay que emule una llamada a mi celular durante x segundos (apretando el boton verde digamos) y que al cortar el 555 se apague (apreta boton rojo)
En primera instancia me gustaria saber como logro que un 555 en modo astable se active al recibir una señal de X tiempo (se me ocurrio conectarlo directamente a la sirena de la alarma)... y despues bueno, como veran mi idea esta demasiado verde.. pero con su ayuda por ahi sacamos algo en concreto..
muchas gracias por su tiempo y su interes...


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 19, 2010)

Cuando lei el titulo del tema pense "por que no ponerle a este flaco un link al buscador del foro" y bue... aca esta:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php
Si no me equivoco el tema ya se hablo en el foro, y en google vi infinidad de proyectos como el que queres hacer


----------



## marianus (Abr 19, 2010)

hola mi amigo, te paso la direccion web de mi amigo jose de españa que ha diseñado el modulo con un celular y un pequeño circuito impreso, te comento que funciona de maravillas y es muy ùtil.

pasate por aca: http://diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/alarmagsm.htm


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 19, 2010)

O tambien se puede hacer con un micro PIC, averigua si los graban en alguna casa de electronica que tengas por ahi cerca y te doy una mano. Yo me voy a hacer  una alarma con el pic 12C508 o 12F629, tienen ocho pines, quedan disponibles 6 entradas-salidas... suficientes para una alarmita basica para el auto...


----------



## aquosoft (Abr 20, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Cuando lei el titulo del tema pense "por que no ponerle a este flaco un link al buscador del foro" y bue... aca esta:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php
> Si no me equivoco el tema ya se hablo en el foro, y en google vi infinidad de proyectos como el que queres hacer



eh... sin animos de ser grosero... cuando no te interesa un tema.. no hace falta expresar que no te interesa... de todas maneras muchas gracias por el tiempo que le dedicaste a los mortales.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 20, 2010)

Es que ya se hablo antes, no es adecuado repetir temas....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/circuito-alarma-gsm-utilizando-telefono-movil-11285/
http://diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/alarmagsm.htm


----------



## marianus (Abr 23, 2010)

Mis disculpas al amigo "fernandoae" , yo solo expuse ésto porque el colega "aquosoft" lo pidió, no fue con malas intenciones ni por repetir ningún tema, no sabía que ya fue posteado. Mariano.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 23, 2010)

No hay problema  es porque capaz que encontraba la solucion mas rapido.


----------



## eduar781 (Mar 13, 2011)

Buenas aquosoft, yo tambien estoy interezado en hacer una alarma con modulo GSM pero no solo para un auto sino para cualquier sitio, casa, negocio etc,,, yo tengo una leve idea de como hacerlo y ya hasta tengo un prototipo, me gustaria hacer un grupo de trabajo para que hagamos algo bueno y util. Cualquier persona que este interezada puede unirse. mi mail es Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## diego_z (Oct 27, 2011)

aquosoft dijo:


> eh... sin animos de ser grosero... cuando no te interesa un tema.. no hace falta expresar que no te interesa... de todas maneras muchas gracias por el tiempo que le dedicaste a los mortales.


----------



## draxir (Nov 10, 2011)

quisiera saber como puedo hacer que desde un pic pueda llamar a algun celular o que desde un pic se pueda enviar un mensaje


----------

